# whats size boot for 10.5'' foot?



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

*whats size boot for 10.5'' foot? edit - NEVERMIND-*

my foot's 10 and 3 eigths. Dick's.com says to get whatever is my shoe size but my nike sneakers are an 11 tight and my fishign waders were way off like size 9. I don't have a place to try out boots and am gonna get something used off craigslist so i gota know what should fit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

two feet of the same size can have different shapes and boots will fit each differently, but that being said, i measure just a hair under 10.5 on a foot scale and although i am not a burton fanboy, their 9.5 boots,namely shaun whites, fit me best of all i've tried on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm just gonna drive out to the closest boot place and figure this out for sure. thanks anyway.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

Augie09 said:


> two feet of the same size can have different shapes and boots will fit each differently, but that being said, i measure just a hair under 10.5 on a foot scale and although i am not a burton fanboy, their 9.5 boots,namely shaun whites, fit me best of all i've tried on.


No need to apologize for the Burton boots. I wear about a 10.5 across the board in street shoes, 10 in my SW boots. They fit me great, real comfy.

It's really a shot in the dark to recommend a boot size, especially if you don't know what brand you're looking at. I went the craiglist route, and I'd say anyone will be happy to let you try the boots on when you come to look at them.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

board541 said:


> my foot's 10 and 3 eigths. Dick's.com says to get whatever is my shoe size but my nike sneakers are an 11 tight and my fishign waders were way off like size 9. I don't have a place to try out boots and am gonna get something used off craigslist so i gota know what should fit.


You're sneakers and fishing waders aren't really any indicators for what your snowboarding boots size will be. Hate to say it, but you're just gambling buying without trying stuff on. Hopefully wherever you buy from will have a good return policy just in case you guess wrong.

Dicks.com is a porn site, i now realize, that the most crucial apostrophe i've ever seen. Whether its Dick's or Dicks, anyone telling you to just buy your shoe size shouldn't be selling boots to anyone


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

board541 said:


> I'm just gonna drive out to the closest boot place and figure this out for sure. thanks anyway.


I thought you said in your first post that you didn't have a place to try on boots. :laugh:


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

should be careful buying used boots cause if they have some good amt of days on em they could be molded to the other persons foot, and may have odd pressure pts.

imo, don't buy used boots, just wait till the end of season and get boots 50% off.

gota try em on to see what fits.

i wear size 11 vans street shoes and a 10.5 burton boot


----------

